

First Amazon Took Down Booksellers….Are Publishers Next? - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/12/first-amazon-took-down-booksellers-are-publishers-next/

======
erreon
I absolutely hope so. Publishers in large have taken complete advantage in a
lot of areas. It's absolutely insane when community college students end up
paying nearly the same amount for books as then do for 6-10 hours of courses.
I cannot wait to see more competition in the publishing world.

